

California budget idea: Ads on e-license plates - eplanit
http://money.cnn.com/2010/06/21/news/economy/california_budget_electronic_plates/

======
protomyth
Look, I know they are trying to think "outside the box", but their state has
some pretty nasty lawyers and I can't help but think that some distracted
driver will do some suing.

------
sitmaster
Can't we just fire the lot of them and start over? Good lord what a pack of
idiots.

